# Richland Chambers Lake (BIG Catfish and +100 Sand Bass)



## CrazyYak (Mar 16, 2005)

Now you Catfish guys will like this one! I'm now converted and will be targeting these fish in the future.

This freshwater trip started out as a perfect day with no wind and good reports of Sand Bass. I launched from Fisherman's Point around 6AM and paddled to the dam. As soon as I arrived the birds were working and the fish were chasing the Shad on top.








The Sand Bass were hitting anything and everything I threw at them. I eventually changed over to a double rig and began catching two at a time on almost every cast.









After catching and releasing 100 or more of the Sand Bass I tried a different technique. I tied on a Bomber Slab and started jigging on the bottom in hopes of a Hybrid Striper. While jigging the bottom I felt something solid, maybe I'm hung up...but it quickly begins peeling line off my old green Curado 100. After about 30 minutes I get first glimpse of large Appaloosa Catfish.









Another big fish on this little rod, it takes a beating and keeps on ticking.









Back at Fisherman's Point this pic was snapped: 42lbs 8oz, 42" long. Caught using a Chrome Bomber Slab 7/8oz lure with 12lb fluorcarbon leader. Not exactly what I was expecting but what a surprise!


----------



## Tricky Matt (May 8, 2008)

That looks fun!! Great Cat!


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

That is 2Cool!


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

I think you need a bigger net!!awesome fish!


----------



## soggybottom (Aug 8, 2006)

Nice pics and report!!!


----------

